# A2 VR6 with obd2, Won't Start, Relay 109 Question



## Dnc95 (Apr 5, 2002)

*The Car is Alive, It was the crankshaft position sensor! Thanks guy's for all your help, and thanks Tom* 
Hi guys, I've got a little problem, My a2 keeps cranking and cranking but won't start... I'm not getting any fuel or spark... i've been doing some research/search option on here but haven't come up with much success... I've noticed that the 109 Relay goes out and causes the problem, I was wondering can the same relay not work at one time and then start working again later and also the obd2 cars aren't supposed to have that relay (my car has the relay, 97 Jetta VR6 motor)??? I've read that only the obd1 vr6 had them, and the 2.0 obd1 and obd2 had that relay. I had this problem when we first did the swap so we took everything back out and pieced everything back and it started right up... Today I hit a pothole going about 30mph and the car just died, my radio,dash,a/c all still worked but engine wouldn't start... I'm gonna go buy a new relay tomorrow, but could they're be anything else?? Thanks in advance for any info. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by Dnc95 at 10:07 PM 3-6-2007_


----------



## Dnc95 (Apr 5, 2002)

*Re: A2 VR6 with obd2, Won't Start, Relay 109 Question (Dnc95)*

update, I threw another 109 relay that works and same thing, just cranks and no start... Now I'm depressed







I thought for sure the 109 relay was bad... Any ideas???


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: A2 VR6 with obd2, Won't Start, Relay 109 Question (Dnc95)*

did you check for fuel and spark? check ecu ground. if its obd2 it should not have a relay


----------



## bloody dismemberment (Feb 18, 2004)

*Re: A2 VR6 with obd2, Won't Start, Relay 109 Question (bonesaw)*

check the red/ yellow wire , its a ''loosey'' gives the ecu power. very easy to over look. should be plugged in where the 30 to 30b jumper goes.


----------



## Dnc95 (Apr 5, 2002)

*Re: A2 VR6 with obd2, Won't Start, Relay 109 Question (bonesaw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bonesaw* »_did you check for fuel and spark? check ecu ground. if its obd2 it should not have a relay

That's what I was asking the motor and harness and pretty much everything else except the abs stuff is all 97 but I have that 109 relay... Either way though I put in another 109 and same thing, I don't have fuel or spark, I checked all the grounding points and everything looks the same, Is it possible to have messed up the ECU By hitting the pothole?? 
bloody dismemberment: I'll check the Yellow wire, What did you mean by "Loosey" like it's pron to failure or just loose? 
Thank You guy's for the information/advice 
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## bloody dismemberment (Feb 18, 2004)

*Re: A2 VR6 with obd2, Won't Start, Relay 109 Question (Dnc95)*

loosey as in single plug ,single wire . has a small plug like the plugs from the cluster harness. or even easier than that thrashin through ur dash wiring. pop the ecu outta the rain tray, cut the zip tie the hold the boot on the ecu plug. unplug the ecu, look in the plug there are numbers in there. count back from 68 to wire number 54. its red and yellow. get ur test light out. plug the ecu in , turn ignition to the on position put the clip from ur test light on the negative pole of the battery and probe wire 54. if u dont have light , make a jumper from the battery to the wire 54 in the ecu plug. after that jump is made when u turn the key u should get the fuel pump to buzz and if that happens u should be in business


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: A2 VR6 with obd2, Won't Start, Relay 109 Question (bloody dismemberment)*

54 should get constant power. 1 is ground and 23 is switched ignitition.


----------



## Dnc95 (Apr 5, 2002)

*Re: A2 VR6 with obd2, Won't Start, Relay 109 Question (bloody dismemberment)*

Oh You guy's are sooo stinkin sexy right now, I'm tryin that in the morning! lol, I'm stuck at work tonight but I'm makin a jumper tomorrow morning







, Thanks again fella's http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Dnc95 (Apr 5, 2002)

*Re: A2 VR6 with obd2, Won't Start, Relay 109 Question (Dnc95)*

Hey guy's, I just did the jumper thing but no luck, the fuel pump didn't make a sound and I tried a couple of cranks to see if that would make something happen, But nothing








Any other ideas guys?


----------



## Dnc95 (Apr 5, 2002)

*Re: A2 VR6 with obd2, Won't Start, Relay 109 Question (Dnc95)*

up


----------



## erhodub (Dec 24, 2002)

*Re: A2 VR6 with obd2, Won't Start, Relay 109 Question (Dnc95)*

have you changed your chip at all? pop open the ecu and see if it came loose when you hit that bump.
not sure if this is the same wire the other guy was talking about but check the clutch safety wire. if thats not jumped it wont start. actually... i dont know if it would still crank though....


----------



## Dnc95 (Apr 5, 2002)

*Re: A2 VR6 with obd2, Won't Start, Relay 109 Question (erhodub)*

Thanks for the tip, i didn't even think about that, I'll take the chip out and see, and the clutch has already been bypassed. Thanks for the tips, any ideas post'em http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Dnc95 (Apr 5, 2002)

*Re: A2 VR6 with obd2, Won't Start, Relay 109 Question (Dnc95)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Dnc95 (Apr 5, 2002)

*Re: A2 VR6 with obd2, Won't Start, Relay 109 Question (erhodub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *erhodub* »_have you changed your chip at all? pop open the ecu and see if it came loose when you hit that bump.
not sure if this is the same wire the other guy was talking about but check the clutch safety wire. if thats not jumped it wont start. actually... i dont know if it would still crank though....

Pulled out the ecu and everything looks good inside... Any other ideas fellas?


----------



## Dnc95 (Apr 5, 2002)

*Re: A2 VR6 with obd2, Won't Start, Relay 109 Question (Dnc95)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Dnc95 (Apr 5, 2002)

*Re: A2 VR6 with obd2, Won't Start, Relay 109 Question (Dnc95)*

Any Ideas??


----------



## topduko19 (Sep 29, 2003)

*Re: A2 VR6 with obd2, Won't Start, Relay 109 Question (Dnc95)*

in pos #4 needs the MK3 18 relay...
that might be a reason why try that???
remember use the MK3 vr6 realy in position 4....
the mk2 doesn't support the ignition coil with the power...
good luck man & get back to me w/ any questions...
also what about the fuel pump relay is that good???
what fuel pump are you using???



_Modified by topduko19 at 10:27 PM 2-27-2007_


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: A2 VR6 with obd2, Won't Start, Relay 109 Question (topduko19)*

position 4 is the load reduction relay. for defrost wipers headlights etc.


----------



## Dnc95 (Apr 5, 2002)

*Re: A2 VR6 with obd2, Won't Start, Relay 109 Question (topduko19)*

I used the MK3 fuse box, I used the same wires that were there, no mk2 stuff left all 97 Jetta VR6 stuff. I'm gonna take apart the dash this weekend if I can and recheck everything.


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: A2 VR6 with obd2, Won't Start, Relay 109 Question (Dnc95)*

why are you checking the dash becuase your car wont start?


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: A2 VR6 with obd2, Won't Start, Relay 109 Question (bonesaw)*

did you make sure pin 54 is getting constant power? have you tried jumping the fuel pump?


----------



## Dnc95 (Apr 5, 2002)

*Re: A2 VR6 with obd2, Won't Start, Relay 109 Question (bonesaw)*

I tried the 54 jump, I haven't jumped the fuel pump but it's raining right now and I just had 2 wisdom teeth pulled out, so i'm gonna take a couple of days to let my face settle down, I feel like I got kicked in the face by a football player








Thank you guy's for all your help though, The vortex forums always help me fix my cars http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Dnc95 (Apr 5, 2002)

*Re: A2 VR6 with obd2, Won't Start, Relay 109 Question (bonesaw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bonesaw* »_why are you checking the dash becuase your car wont start? 

Sorry i didn't see this post, I was going to take the dash out because when we first put the car together something happened and it wouldn't start, like it's doing now, So my friend tom and i took the whole harness appart and checked from the fuse box on(that's why I said take the dash apart, to get to the harness/fuse box), we didn't find anything wrong, but when we plugged everything back in it just started, So I'm guessing something in the fuse box has something to do with my problem, but I'm not sure exactly what. Sorry for the lack of explination earlier.


----------



## Dnc95 (Apr 5, 2002)

*Re: A2 VR6 with obd2, Won't Start, Relay 109 Question (Dnc95)*

had an Idea, my friend tom said it might be the crank sensor, So we're gonna check it out sometime this week, I'll let everybody know, Thanks again for all the help and IM's http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 6, 2007)

*Re: A2 VR6 with obd2, Won't Start, Relay 109 Question (Dnc95)*

this'll sound really stupid, but make sure the big round connector on the engine harness is plugged in all the way. I've beat my head against a wall chasing it before, and the connector wasn't turned and locked in all the way


----------



## Dnc95 (Apr 5, 2002)

*Re: A2 VR6 with obd2, Won't Start, Relay 109 Question ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_this'll sound really stupid, but make sure the big round connector on the engine harness is plugged in all the way. I've beat my head against a wall chasing it before, and the connector wasn't turned and locked in all the way









Thanks that's the first thing I checked, When we were first putting it together that was one of our hang ups, one of the little prongs was bent and not making contact, but I checked each little prong individualy







and still no luck, I'm gonna take a look at the crank sensor in the morning, wish me luck


----------



## Dnc95 (Apr 5, 2002)

*Re: A2 VR6 with obd2, Won't Start, Relay 109 Question (Dnc95)*

IT WAS THE DAMN CRANK POSITION SENSOR!!! My Car is alive!!





















http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VwGTIdp (Jul 15, 2004)

*Re: A2 VR6 with obd2, Won't Start, Relay 109 Question (Dnc95)*

yay i told you it was the damn crank sensor







now back to work i go








edit: whoops im logged into my brothers name lol


_Modified by VwGTIdp at 11:38 AM 3-7-2007_


----------



## wagenbob (Dec 10, 2003)

*Re: A2 VR6 with obd2, Won't Start, Relay 109 Question (Dnc95)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Dnc95* »_IT WAS THE DAMN CRANK POSITION SENSOR!!! My Car is alive!!





















http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif












































































































































































































































































You've inspired me to check mine on my GTI this weekend. Dead since November!


----------



## Dnc95 (Apr 5, 2002)

*Re: A2 VR6 with obd2, Won't Start, Relay 109 Question (wagenbob)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wagenbob* »_You've inspired me to check mine on my GTI this weekend. Dead since November!

Glad to hear it and I sent you an IM about what I did http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## wagenbob (Dec 10, 2003)

*Re: A2 VR6 with obd2, Won't Start, Relay 109 Question (Dnc95)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Dnc95* »_
Glad to hear it and I sent you an IM about what I did http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

I appreciate the help. I hope it works, because I miss driving my GTI!


----------

